# General > Literature >  Early Summer Sale - Fantastic book at great prices!

## JI14

Caithness based *Whittles Publishing* are having an early summer sale.

A wonderful selection of books, all at very special prices! Various categories - Birding, History, Maritime, Biography, Outdoos, Wildlife...

Have a look here - http://www.whittlespublishing.com/Special_Offers

----------

